

Ask HN: What are the Ruby on Rails Plugins you can't live without?  - boundlessdreamz

My list<p>* will_paginate
* Authlogic or restful_authentication
* thinkingsphinx
* exception_notifier
======
mtpark
will paginate & authlogic definitely.

HTTParty is a gem if you work with outside resources.

